
Ask HN: Talented Young Founder in Need of Help - pain_perdu
For the last eight months, my 23 year old co-founder has been spending every waking hour and dollar of savings (he previously built and exited a decent company) on our new startup.  We’ve gotten to a point where we have LOIs for serious orders, term sheets and soft-commits starting to come in and interviews with top accelerators.<p>But with all the focus on getting this startup up and running, my co-founder hasn’t focused on personal planning and will soon find himself without a place to crash for 3-4 weeks until everything gets straightened out.<p>He’s a truly brilliant full-stack engineer with an impressive pedigree and good personable attitude.<p>So out of desperation (and b&#x2F;c my roommate won’t allow guests) we’re reaching out to the community to ask for suggestions or any help you can provide.  He needs a place to crash anywhere the Bay Area (SF ideally but nearby fine too) for ideally 3-4 weeks tops.  Obviously he can start doing contract work b&#x2F;c he’s talented but we’re at a critical stage with our startup so the loss of focus and time would be very costly.<p>Does anyone know of inexpensive (or free?) programs or places he could rest his head while we close our round and get our startup started?
======
Kazooie_Bird
To be honest, his actions are very worrisome and should raise red flags.

While he may be talented, such prioritization can lead to massive failure,
burn out, and/or even worse.. Maybe sit down with him to rationalize his
thoughts and plan.

Providing a hand out or alternative to avoid the problem is simply encouraging
the self-destructive behavior. Always aim for solving the root problem -
bandages don't work in the long term.

